# Progress Log



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

This is my first ever log so can't promise the best quality but I'm here to use to it to keep me motivated and accountable through my fat loss.

Goals

-Lose ~20kg

-Improve my strength

-Be happy with myself

I will update daily my food and workouts and weekly with a pictures.

My lunch was: a portion pork with boiled rice, a lot of bread, one croissant with chocolate and one piece of cake. And this was the end of my bad eating!!!!

I am fat and ugly now. I will post my today's pictures later and my exactly weight.

I am open to any criticism and believe that one day I will be beautiful.

BR,

M.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome bud, wait.... "one day I will be beautiful?" you are woman?

Lets have a look at your daily diet then...


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations on deciding to make a change, the knowledge on this site will help you acheive your goals. We can do something about the fat, not too sure about the ugly lol.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

damerush said:


> Congratulations on deciding to make a change, the knowledge on this site will help you acheive your goals. We can do something about the fat, not too sure about the ugly lol.


I'm sure she/he isn't ugly... Everyone feels more confident when they lose weight..


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I'm sure she/he isn't ugly... Everyone feels more confident when they lose weight..


 Yes.


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

MacUK said:


> you are woman?


Yes, I am.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Lets take a look at your program...


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

In the morning I wake disgusting, bad breath and looked in the mirror I saw that I slept with makeup. I had no mood. Then again I had overeating at lunch. This is not me. And I decided to change. I found this site, registered and I will be part of you (in fact I am one of you already since today, 12:30pm)  .



MacUK said:


> Lets take a look at your program...


I have some ideas:

Before work:

-5 days (from Monday to Friday) 30min morning bike on an empty stomach

-than shower (mixed water: hot-cold-hot-cold)

After work:

-gym or P90X at home

-shower with hot water and 15-20min massage.

Weekend:

Resting days

About the food... still thinking... today for sure I wouldn't eat anything more.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Pictures and how tall and weight? Need to work Marcos out otherwise your put your body into straveastion mode I can't fcking spell the word


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Pictures and how tall and weight?


Pictures I will make this evening and will post here in few hours.

I am 174 cm (5'8") height and this morning I was 187 lbs :cursing: . How is better to put my weight here - in kg or in lbs?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

either doesn't matter,


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Daily motivation:



She has my face  .


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

mihaela said:


> Daily motivation:
> 
> View attachment 78360
> 
> ...


shes hot! lol


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

mihaela said:


> today for sure I wouldn't eat anything more.


But I ate a lot of things :cursing: . So tomorrow is a day 1 for me.

And this is me. Now.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mihaela said:


> But I ate a lot of things :cursing: . So tomorrow is a day 1 for me.
> 
> And this is me. Now.
> 
> ...


 Good luck mihaela

Things aint as bad as you think TBH


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

xpower said:


> Things aint as bad as you think TBH


Things from here can only be improved. I will spend my evening now to manage every single step of tomorrow, hour by hour. Every beginning is hard. I am in the bed already with my lap-top, I don't want to go to work tomorrow but I should. I want to stay a week alone at home but I can not. So I have to find a power and to take the right way.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mihaela said:


> Things from here can only be improved. I will spend my evening now to manage every single step of tomorrow, hour by hour. Every beginning is hard. I am in the bed already with my lap-top, I don't want to go to work tomorrow but I should. I want to stay a week alone at home but I can not. So I have to find a power and to take the right way.


 Take a moment to focus on your goals.

always keep that image in mind as you progress forward(& you will)


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Spring is here  . Today is my beginning and tonight I will write here my first daily report. I am spending my time now to read some of the journals and articles. The big change begins from inside.

Daily motivation pic:



BR,

M.


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Tuesday

*Diet*

fasting

*Water*

only a few sips

*Workout*

without

*Notes*

I will do 3 days of fasting starting from today. I feel my body very uncomfortable now. Holding water and hope to lose it in 4-5-6 days. I feel no hunger. The first day is easy but that is because I have a big motivation. I wouldn't give up. After work will go for a walk in the park and will read a book, the weather is really nice. After these 3 days I will start to workout.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

You serouis!?!

Just seen your pictures nothing wrong with you, I was expecting something a lot different lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

mihaela said:


> But I ate a lot of things :cursing: . So tomorrow is a day 1 for me.
> 
> And this is me. Now.
> 
> ...


it is not that bad really as you say, do more cardio-like aerobics, dancing, running etc and you will achieve your best. dont make the same mistake I did few years ago-dont starve yourself, avoid eating or extremely cut kcals, it will make it worse. eat more often, less sugary foods more green veggies, lean meat


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

MacUK said:


> You serouis!?!


It's OK, I know my body very well. I will make 72 hours, 23 of them has already gone. I will make a pictures in a week again. There should be a difference :thumbup1: . This first week I will weight myself every morning. Still wondering stay tomorrow a half hour earlier to make a cardio at my stationary bike for 30min before work. Stop wondering: I will make it. And I gave the word here - so there wouldn't be any excuses :devil2: for me tomorrow.

I am going for a hot shower now and than will watch "Clash of the titans".

See you tomorrow.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Well done on posting up your pics that takes guts! Keep focussed be consistant and good luck!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Fasting is not a heavy way to start a diet. Eat clean and in a small calorie deficit.


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Wednesday

Wake up - 6:40 am.

Morning weight - 181.4 lbs. My goal is ~140 lbs :cool2: .

*Workout*

6:45 - 7:15

30min bike/ brake 2/ speed 31.8km/h/ distance 16km/ energy 300cal.

And my body get hot. That means that my strength is very weak mg: .

*Diet*

fasting

*Water*

1.5 l mineral water

*Notes*

Hunger is as sobering (although never in my life have I been drunk :whistling: ), your mind clears and instead of seeing problems there are only solutions.

33 hours gone, 39 hours left.

*Daily motivation pic:*


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

This is how I used to diet. For 20 years or more. What's your plan after your 3 days?


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Kimball said:


> What's your plan after your 3 days?


I am still thinking, reading many sites, collecting information and the most important is that I will break everything in my experience and knowledge of my body. Now I want to finish with these 3 days and see how I feel myself. Than maybe I will make another 2 days. But for now these are just thoughts.



Kimball said:


> This is how I used to diet. For 20 years or more.


Can you tell me about it? What is your story, experience and opinion?


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Weight you lose with this technique is going to come back on when you start eating again, your body does not like being starved of nutrients and minerals. This is not a healthy way to go about things. Do not yo-yo diet, make a lifestyle change.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mihaela said:


> ICa you tell me about it? What is your story, experience and opinion?


Hi, it's a great way to make yourself feel better and I got visible results in a few days. And is not a bad way to start and get in the mind set to diet, but needs to be part of a plan.

Any weight you lose WILL come back on as soon as you start eating normally again and will make you lose as much muscle as fat, if not more. I, and my wife, went on a major low calorie controlled diet for 4 months past year. It worked brilliantly for us. Bit it was part of a complete lifestyle change. At the end of it I weighed over 4 stone less, August last year, and everybody said we both looked better.

However since then I have had a very controlled diet, and since adopting better gym practice over the last few months and eating a macro controlled diet I have had more comments in the last month, despite gaining 11lbs from my lightest, about losing loads more weight, looking healthier and younger, than I even got close to before.

So I guess what I'm saying, is if you want quick results do it in a planned controlled way, and not eating at all isn't right, we were on approx 6-800 calories per day, happy to explain more. But make it part of a lifestyle change, how is your life going to change when you've reached your target? how will you eat and exercise then? And so on.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Hi, it's a great way to make yourself feel better and I got visible results in a few days. And is not a bad way to start and get in the mind set to diet, but needs to be part of a plan.
> 
> Any weight you lose WILL come back on as soon as you start eating normally again and will make you lose as much muscle as fat, if not more. I, and my wife, went on a major low calorie controlled diet for 4 months past year. It worked brilliantly for us. Bit it was part of a complete lifestyle change. At the end of it I weighed over 4 stone less, August last year, and everybody said we both looked better.
> 
> ...


No, eating so far below maintenance is a very bad idea. This is why the diet industry works, over eating gets quickly switched for under eating. HEALTHY BALANCED DIETS are needed to lose fat and build muscle. Congratulations on your weight loss Kimball but it's not an approach that should be undertaken by people.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

I think you diet plan is very bad... should be eating min of 1500-2000kcal a day.. You thnk thats a alot but when you do a lot of cardio it soon goes...


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

yea starving yourself or eatting hardly any cals is the wrong way as i found out.yea i lost 42lb in 5 months but then my body backfired and i couldnt stop stuffing my face  put 14lb back on in a matter of wks.my skins was bad and my kids wasnt keen on their ****y mother who had no energy


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

plus your body starts storing fat and eatting muscle because its going into starvation mode  just be careful


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Have you ever read an article on healthy eating? Don't mean to sound harsh but think you need to look at the.basics of nutrition. Starving yourself is asking for.rebound weight. Being healthy is a life choice not a 10 week torture. The thread sounds a bit like a pity party.

Good on you for wanting to change but.arm yourself with the tools for success or expect failure.


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Have you ever read an article on healthy eating? Don't mean to sound harsh but think you need to look at the.basics of nutrition. Starving yourself is asking for.rebound weight. Being healthy is a life choice not a 10 week torture. The thread sounds a bit like a pity party.
> 
> Good on you for wanting to change but.arm yourself with the tools for success or expect failure.


yea i was so desperate to be skinny i would of done anything.good job i snapped out of it lol mind you ive gone in the total different direction,instead of weighing myself everyday hoping to see a lost i weigh myself once a wk hoping for a gain  lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

mihaela said:


> Wednesday
> 
> Wake up - 6:40 am.
> 
> ...


Mihaela your body is very weak coz your not giving it anything to get energy from here is a bit of advice for you about dieting and losing weight, believe it or not you can end up putting more fat on by fasting rather than eating healthy normal portions at regular times. Example if you eat nothing or very little for your 1st meal of the day then skip dinner and then eat a meal for teatime your body is not stupid and knows the next day its only going to get some proper food at teatime and the rest of the day it will be fasting so what it does is stores as much fat as possible to make up for the fasting time ahead.

A good healthy diet with cardio and light weight training will get you to the shape and goal your aiming for a lot quicker than your diet and exercise, all your way will make you is ill and unhealthy.

Reading your 1st post on this thread I thought you would be a right porker with a long way to go which always can be done but then looking at your pic's I wouldn't say you was fat at all so listen to the right advice from people who know what their taking about on here and with a GOOD DIET (which includes food) and the right amount of training you will do just fine

good luck to you :thumbup1: Amen


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for the advices. I understand why you are speaking that way. And I think that it is time to tell in short something about me. That is me two years ago. I was interested in real food and cooking. I went 3-4 times per week to the gym. I have trained with some good trainers and learned how to make squat, deadlift, lunges and ets. I was so keen on, I bought for home heavy dumbels, bike, kettlebell, jack, swiss ball... BUT one day I stopped to train and started to eat bad, really bad, only junk food in big quantities. So I gained ~20kg. This was purposely :cool2: . It's doesn't matter why, private reason. Now I have to take the way back. I will improve my body and it will be better than before. I have a big knowledge about eating and trainings. But I don't know everything of course. That's why all the time I am learning and reading.



I am not ashamed of my current pictures. I made this journal for motivation because the way back is not so easy and not to be so alone.

I am open to advices and criticism.

BR,

M.


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

In addition: I am looking forward to go back to the gym and became a machine. But step by step.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

So you know fasting isn't the answer, I think it's the worst possible way of dieting there is. If you want to get back to looking like that just pick up from just before you started eating the junk, you sound like you have the right attitude and will power to do so and with a little encouragement from us lot it can be done


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

1010AD said:


> and with a little encouragement from us lot it can be done


Thank you. Really need it :thumb: .


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Today is ending. I am in the bed and watching QPR - Liverpool. There are 25 hours left.


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

mihaela said:


> I am in the bed and watching QPR - Liverpool.


It was dramatiiiiic :cursing: .

Thursday

Wake up - 7:20 am. I wasn't sleep well because of the fasting :sneaky2: .

Morning weight - 178.6 lbs. I lost 2.8 lbs of water last 24 hours. Good.

*Workout*

I wouldn't do anything today. No energy for training, have energy only for living  .

*Diet*

fasting

*Water*

1.5 l mineral warm water

*Notes*

I don't like fasting. There are only 15 hours to the end. I will do it!

*Daily motivation pic:*


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

mihaela said:


> I was interested in real food and cooking. I went 3-4 times per week to the gym. I have trained with some good trainers, I have a big knowledge about eating and trainings.
> 
> BR,
> 
> M.


This is what I don't get ^^^^^ this is your statement yet you think fasting is the answer. what is it you think you are going to achieve from this diet as most people have already told you what wait you will lose you will put on soon as you start eating proper again.

Lets hope it was worth it


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

My fast is only for 3 days. Nothing dramatic, nothing unbelivable  . As soon as I start eating proper I wouldn't gain weight because I will burn the same calories I eat (or more). It is a simple mathematics.

*I mean:*

Calories eaten = Calories burn = weight is constant

Calories eaten > Calories burn = gain weight

Calories eaten < Calories burn = losing weight

I put my ~20kg for 1 year from overeating of various bad food not from proper eat  .


----------



## manofstyle (Apr 1, 2009)

looking good


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

manofstyle said:


> looking good


Before


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Success is hidden in every action we take. Success is hidden behind failure, defeat, disappointment, hardships and tears. Sometimes all a person needs is a quick reminder that no matter where he stands today, tomorrow is in his own hands.



The last 11 hours are going slowly :rolleye: .


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

I almost made it. And I am proud of it. The visual change is big. Tomorrow morning I will meet my day with cup of hot hot tea with honey  .


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Friday

Wake up - 7:20 am. I woke up 3 am, I had a nightmare. :gun_bandana: I dream that I am eating cakes. Then I realized that I am fasting and I felt terrible. However I woke up and realized that it was only a dream :thumb: .

Morning weight - 176.4 lbs. I lost 2.2 lbs last 24 hours. Starting to look better and this motivate me.

*Workout*

again nothing

*Diet*

fasting

*Water*

2 l mineral warm water

*Notes*

I am feeling good today and I decided to make another 24 hours of fasting. There is only 15 hours left. Than my plan is if I am still have enegry to make another 24 hours - it means 5 days in total. After that I will make 3 days of supply, I will drink tea with honey, juice, and fruits. After these 3 days I will starting to eat eggs, meat, fish, salad, cheese and raw nuts. I will start to cook myself and will post here what I am eating. Of course I will start to go to the gym.

*Daily motivation pic:*


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Me, today, at work. I am wearing this red jacket because it hides my fat  .


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

if all this fasting works for you, very good and well done for making what you planned :thumb:

interesting to read


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

mihaela said:


> Daily motivation:
> 
> View attachment 78360
> 
> ...


Whats she doeing with your face? surely you need it?


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Whats she doeing with your face? surely you need it?


What do you mean? I really don't understand the meaning of what you are asking... :confused1:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

A joke lost in translation I think unless we're thinking "face off"


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

fitrut said:


> if all this fasting works for you, very good and well done for making what you planned


fitrut, you are my inspiration. Every effort is worth  .


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

mihaela said:


> fitrut, you are my inspiration. Every effort is worth  .


aawe thank you  thats true, especially when you start see the results and hard work pays off, all good


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

fitrut said:


> if all this fasting works for you, very good and well done for making what you planned :thumb:
> 
> interesting to read


very interesting indeed and I really do think it is the worst possible way to diet "lose weight" It will be interesting to see if the weight losed will be put back on when normal eating resumes. When fasting you will slow your metabolism down then, when you go back to your usual diet, your slow metabolism will cause you to store more fat for energy, meaning that you will probably gain back the weight you lost and possibly even put on more weight when eating the same calories you did before the fast, so it will be interesting to see if fasting was worth it


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

1010AD said:


> very interesting indeed and I really do think it is the worst possible way to diet "lose weight" It will be interesting to see if the weight losed will be put back on when normal eating resumes. When fasting you will slow your metabolism down then, when you go back to your usual diet, your slow metabolism will cause you to store more fat for energy, meaning that you will probably gain back the weight you lost and possibly even put on more weight when eating the same calories you did before the fast, so it will be interesting to see if fasting was worth it


agree with you on this, but i guess Mihaela will learn whether it works or no and will choose other way if doesnt.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

MacUK said:


> I'm sure she/he isn't ugly... Everyone feels more confident when they lose weight..


I feel **** when i loose weight really bums me out, think I'm shrinking


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Saturday

Morning weight - 174.6 lbs. I lost 1.8 lbs last 24 hours.

*Workout*

Nothing, only walking outside for 4-5 hours.

*Diet*

fasting

*Water*

A little.

*Notes*

So I am feeling again ok and I can say that today is my easiest day. I was for 5 hours out, walking and shopping. Bought some beautiful things for me. Now I am watching Liverpool - Wigan. Today is my 5th day of fasting. Only water I had for these days  .

*Me today:*


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hope its going well  what is your planed diet after fasting and is the fasting a one off so you can get back to proper dieting and training, if you need any help or just want us all to have a look at your diet and training just post it up :thumbup1: I would like to say tho you are looking good


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

1010AD said:


> if you need any help or just want us all to have a look at your diet and training just post it up


We will discuss my diet later because I decided to make another 48 hours of fasting and get total 7 days. Then I have to make 5 days of carefully supply and after that I will share here my diet and training plan. I am feeling great, I really can not believe. I don't feel any hunger and I have energy. I am feeling how my body "eating" from my storage fat.

Sunday

Morning weight - 172.8 lbs. I lost again 1.8 lbs last 24 hours.

*Workout*

So, I went to the gym and made:

1 hour cardio at the stationary path. First 40min was with 6.5km/h without incline. Than I made 10min with 5.5km/h and 12% incline (this is the max of that path) but it was soooo hard to me and last 10min I continued without incline.

Total: 485cal burned in 6km.

Than I was in the park for hour reading a book on the beautiful sun  .

*Diet*

fasting

*Water*

A little.

*Some pictures of me from the dressing room in the gym*



*Notes*

My ass is very big. Hope next month will be smaller. Sure :thumb: .


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Or I can put it that way:


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

And, 1010AD , sweet boy you have on your avatar. One day he will be a machine :thumbup1: .


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

well done :thumb: , and you smiling in your new pics, looks like you happier 

why you drink just little bit of water? I understand you cutting kcals but why water? you need to drink alot of water while you train and especially when you do fasting. do you take vitamins?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

mihaela said:


> And, 1010AD , sweet boy you have on your avatar. One day he will be a machine :thumbup1: .


That's my 3 year old son Ethan and yes I would love him to be built big when he grows up, I could train him to be huge but I'll have to wait to see what his choice is


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

fitrut said:


> why you drink just little bit of water? I understand you cutting kcals but why water? you need to drink alot of water while you train and especially when you do fasting. do you take vitamins?


I am taking a note about the water and today I will drink 1.5-2l :thumbup1: . I don't take vitamins at the moment. I have but I will start to take them when I start to eat and train. Now I keep my stomach empty, no tea, no vitamins, no food, no juice. Only water.

Monday

Morning weight - 171.2 lbs. I lost 1.6 lbs last 24 hours.

*Workout*

restiiiing

*Diet*

fasting

*Water*

1.5-2l warm water

*Notes*

I woke up in good mood and energy but It's raining outside.

*Daily motivation pic*


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Well done keeping to the fasting, sounds like your becoming lighter and happier :thumb: ......... your looking good ..... :wub:


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

GShock said:


> Well done keeping to the fasting, sounds like your becoming lighter and happier


That's a fact  . Every day I like myself more but I am very critical and wouldn't stop till I make a perfect body. Fasting is easiest way but it is in short time. After it is a good quality home-made food and workouts in the gym.

And me today. My face is also fat. But watch me in a week :cool2: . I will stop to make a pictures of me every day. Next will be on Friday for example.


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

I decided to continue with another 3 days of fasting and make total 10 day. This will be really the maximum and no more fasting.

Than little by little begin to eat. Seven days I have to eat small and careful to wake up my digestive system. And than continue with my diet but again I will be under 1200 cal because I need to lose weight. My joker will be gym where I will spend some energy and will put my body in good shape.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hmmm


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Coming together very nicely mihaela.

Well done for keeping the faith & determination


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Can I just say however this turns out, that not eating food for 10 days is a bad idea.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I can't wait till you start dieting proper and losing weight coz thats the proper way to do it main reason it's safer. you show me one nutritionist in the world that will tell you your body doesn't need food and fasting is the answer.

Still looking good lets hope it doesn't back fire


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Hmmm


 :tongue:

Tuesday

Morning weight - 170.4 lbs. I lost 0.8 lbs last 24 hours.

*Workout*

nothing

*Diet*

fasting

*Water*

1.5l warm water

*Notes*

The negative side of fasting is that at night it is so cold to me. Always get before bed a hot shower to warm myself. I sleep with two blankets and pajamas  and still feel cold. But this is normal for my case. I have energy, I go to work, I am concentrate in the things I do and my body is OK. It still have a lot of storage fat for eating and because of that I have not dropped.

*Daily motivation pic*


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

damerush said:


> Can I just say however this turns out, that not eating food for 10 days is a bad idea.


I don't recommend anyone do that.


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Today is going well. I cleaned my apartment and I feel good at home now  .


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Wednesday

Morning weight - 169.2 lbs. I lost 1.2 lbs last 24 hours.

*Workout*

nothing

*Diet*

fasting

*Water*

1.5l warm water

*Notes*

Only 2 days to the end :beer:

*Daily motivation pic*


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Only 2 days to the end :laugh: until two days is up and you post "going to make it 2 more to make it 12 days

Looking good don't keep it up


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Only 2 days to the end :laugh: until two days is up and you post "going to make it 2 more to make it 12 days


This time no :thumbup1: .

*Me yesterday evening before taking a shower*


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Thursday

Morning weight - 167.6 lbs. I lost 1.6 lbs last 24 hours.

*Workout*

nothing

*Diet*

fasting

*Water*

1.5l warm water

*Notes*

The last day of my fasting. I am feeling really great  .

*Daily motivation pic*


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

jeez, I don't want to knock your enthusiasm, I did the same to lose weight, I'm not gonna tell you how much or for how long, because, TBH, I don't want to encourage you. I admire your motivation and you really don't need to lose a great deal of weight, you're a tall girl. I though I was bad, four protein shakes and a bowl of cereal a day, but at least that will keep some muscle on me (I Hope). Please, don't ever start taking steroids petal, even cutting ones! Steroids and fasting are NOT a good mix!

All said, good luck to ya girl, you look pretty in your pics, don't go below 140lb's, please!

Stuey,


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Stuey said:


> Please, don't ever start taking steroids petal, even cutting ones! Steroids and fasting are NOT a good mix!


Of course I would'n. I don't take any pills, stereids or any fatburners. I don't smoke, I don't drink a coffee, I don't drink an alchocol. I live a clean life :thumb: .

*Me today*



And Stuey, I promice I wouldn't go under 140.8 lbs :tongue: .


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Good On Ya! x


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

*Friday*

Morning weight - 166.4 lbs. I lost 1.2 lbs last 24 hours.

*Workout*

nothing

*Diet*

fasting

*Water*

1.5l warm water

*Notes*

My days are so dinamic. I was to the shops yesterday after work. I hurry because I did not have much time. And I told that because 10 days I drink only water and I have energy, I go to work every daily day and I don't believe that it is possible but it is. Today I will give "+1" from myself. "+1" means when you do something (whatever it is) you have to give the best from you +1  . Tomorrow is a Saturday and I will go to Piccadilly and will buy a fresh from grapefruit or orange.

*Me this morning*


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

"No not this time "

I'm sure that's what you said to my post about going 2 more days and here we are now on day 11

You look good in this morning pic, I'm getting to like these smiling pic's before I go to work :beer: and make sure you do go down to Piccadilly and get that grapefruit and orange and get a banana too :tongue:


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

tbh u dont look like you need to lose much at all, i read for first few pages and u made it sound much worse, personally i think you should workout your daily calorie intake, workout how many grams of fat/protein/carbs you take in and then lower them, im doing the same and in 2 weeks ive lost 3lbs, be it small but health, 150g carbs/80g fat/220g pro and 2200 calories, you wanna try and be in a calorie defecit to burn more than you eat and youll be laughin, your a beautiful women, take the right advice, so far everyone on this page has given sound advice

good luck


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

1010AD said:


> "No not this time "
> 
> I'm sure that's what you said to my post about going 2 more days and here we are now on day 11


I know it that you will remember it to me :tongue: .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

"Tomorrow is a Saturday and I will go to Piccadilly and will buy a fresh from grapefruit or orange."

Remember you said it  so when I get home from work today hopefully I'll log on and see a beautiful photo of you with your fruit :thumbup1:


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Today is a Saturday  and you are working? I will spend my Saturday watching a Premier League :cool2: .


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

*Saturday*

Morning weight - 165.2 lbs. I lost again 1.2 lbs last 24 hours.

*Workout*

nothing

*Diet*

fasting

*Water*

1l water

*Notes*

I was in Piccadilly yesterday and bought oranges. I will make tomorrow a juice because I decided today to be my last day of fasting. Here is the picture of my sweet beautiful oranges


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Always do a Saturday if ones going, easy money. Nice pic but I'll be much happier seeing a beautiful one of you eating it then I know for sure the fasting is over  and drinking a juice is not really classed as having something to eat but it will be a start


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

The acidity in the fruit is not going to do your stomach much good after fasting I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Sunday

Morning weight - 164.0 lbs. I lost again 1.2 lbs last 24 hours.

*Workout*

nothing

*Diet*

So the fasting is over. Today I had one glass of orange juice:



*Water*

1l water



1010AD said:


> Nice pic but I'll be much happier seeing a beautiful one of you eating it then I know for sure the fasting is over  and drinking a juice is not really classed as having something to eat but it will be a start


Are you happy with me now?!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

aawe very well done, long way and focused :thumb:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

mihaela said:


> *Diet*
> 
> So the fasting is over. Today I had one glass of orange juice:
> 
> ...


Yes I'm happy now and I hope you drank it all, so when do we start on the solids and were the photo of your happy face


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

fitrut said:


> very well done, long way and focused


Thank you :thumbup1: .



1010AD said:


> so when do we start on the solids


I have started to eat slowly. It will takes me 6 days. Yesterday juice, today - an apple, tomorrow - carrots, on Wednesday carrots with raw nuts, on Thursday I will boil a rice for example and the sixth day is Friday - I will see. And thaaaan I will start to eat eggs with cheese or meat :tongue: and than there will be a big smile on my face :bounce: . I will go to the gym after work and tonight I'll write my today's report here.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

keep it up hun x


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

barrettmma said:


> keep it up hun x


No way back, right?! :thumb:


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Steuk said:


> Looking good.


Soon. I promice  .

P.P. You have an iron hand!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Iron hand? :confused1:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I was woundering where your moring log was. Roll on Friday and you do know what day it is don't you so have a can of tuna in sping water with your rice 

oh and don't forget pic's of you and your FOOD


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Steuk said:


> Iron hand? :confused1:


I mean strong, beautiful, big... arm  .

Monday

02.04.2012

Morning weight - 163.6 lbs. I lost 0.4 lbs last 24 hours.

*Workout*

I was in the gym for some cardio  . I made *60min* stationary path, 6.6km/h, 490cal, 6.6km :bounce:

*Diet*

I had one green apple:



And this is me from the dressing room in the gym:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Nice1 I can goto work a happy man, enjoy your apple and make sure you eat it all


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

1010AD said:


> enjoy your apple and make sure you eat it all


I ate it yesterday :tongue:

And this is me this morning, at work, I'm feeling great  :





Have a sunny Tuesday everybody  .


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Can you somebody tell me what is the name of that in English?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

mihaela said:


> Can you somebody tell me what is the name of that in English?
> 
> View attachment 80220
> 
> ...


rose hips i think


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

I can not find it in FitDay :wacko: .


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Tuesday

03.04.2012

Morning weight - 163.4 lbs. I lost 0.2 lbs last 24 hours.

*Workout*

*1 hour* stretching (P90X) :wub:

*Diet*

*2 glasses* of cold tea from rose hips. One in the morning, the second in the evening



*Water*

1l

*Notes*

I have only 10 kg to lose  .


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking good, not keen on diet though :/


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Would I be right in saying mihaela is Romanian? Keep up the journal seems to be workin for you.


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Steuk said:


> Would I be right in saying mihaela is Romanian?


I am not Romanian. Try again  .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Well are you happy as you know I don't agree with fasting but looking at your pic's it seems it's work out well for you coz you do look good but I don't advise anyone else reading this to fast coz it's not the way to lose the weight. Now your eating again only small but as I've said before its a start so why don't you try out a few smoothies, there's no use in posting up a diet for you saying eat this and that coz with you its not going to happen straight away so I thought smoothies is the answer you can get all sorts of fruit in and veg like spinach or carrots even rose hips if you wish (btw what do they taste like) apple and water melon is nice with crushed ice plus when and hopefully soon you want to get your calories up you can start adding bananas and yogurt.

This site has some great recipes you can make just look down the search category drop down menu on the right

http://www.fruitsmoothierecipes.me.uk/


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

mihaela said:


> I am not Romanian. Try again  .


Slovenia or Bosnia or England with Romanian parents


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Slovenia or Bosnia or England with Romanian parents


Uaaahhh... no, no no... :blink: :blink:

P.P. Thank you for the site, 1010AD. I will take a look on it now.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Ummm...how about polish?


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok  . My mother is Russian and my father is Bulgarian. I live in Sofia, Bulgaria :thumb: . That's why my English is not good.

My name is Maria :cool2: .

Kisses from Bulgaria. *Me today:*


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Zdraveite, angliskiya si e dobro! tseluvki v gurba


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thought you were Bulgarian. I've got an apartment in Sunny Beach. Lovely beach


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

This journal looks like bs! She will ask for money to come visit one of you machines!


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

mikemull said:


> This journal looks like bs! She will ask for money to come visit one of you machines!


That only means you don't know much from Bulgaria and people here. You can not put every people like one negative. Bulgaria is a beautiful country. I am working, I am earning money, I have a family and the most important thing... I wouldn't ask anybody for money  . I don't want to go to England... maybe one day will come to Anfield to watch a Liverpool match  . Maybe you think that way because of my pictures. I wouldn't post here any more. Only when I get my goal - 64kg.

But I will post here the pictures of my food  .

BR,

M.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Ignore the last poster and keep on with your journal and your pics. :thumbup1:


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

The guys an idiot Ingore him , I just fear that if you stop for any reason and start eating normally again your put loads of weight back on, that's depressing but good luck


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Wednesday

04.04.2012

Morning weight - 162.8 lbs. I lost 0.6 lbs last 24 hours.

*Workout*

60min bike, brake:2, total 24.55km, 456cal :cool2:

*Diet*

In the morning: 1 glass of cold tea from rose hips.

In the evening:



*Water*

1l



MacUK said:


> I just fear that if you stop for any reason and start eating normally again your put loads of weight back on, that's depressing but good luck


I will show you that it is not true  . If I begin to eat normal - my weight will stay constant. But if I begin to eat over normal - yes, I will gain weight again.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I see some good food on your plate :clap: keep it up. what do the rose hips taste like, are they sweet?? and yes eating normal again is good don't fear about putting on weight as you know good diet and training keeps you looking good and happy. Did you find any smoothies you might try?


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

1010AD said:


> what do the rose hips taste like, are they sweet??


The rose hips have a sour taste. They are rich in vitamin C. That tea from rose hips was send to me from my grandmother. She lives in a small beautiful village close to Sofia.



1010AD said:


> Did you find any smoothies you might try?


I have never tried smoothies but in the site there is a lot of recepies. I will make one day in the hot summer  . I prefer to eat meat and vegetables now. Fruits... later :thumbup1: .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

mihaela said:


> The rose hips have a sour taste. They are rich in vitamin C. That tea from rose hips was send to me from my grandmother.


Grandparents always pass down the best recipes my grandma left a recipe for fuge made with condensed milk its to nice to make if you know what I mean so if you ever want to put on the pounds I'll give it to you but sour tea - sorry not my cupa tea. So when is the full day diet going to start ?


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

1010AD said:


> So when is the full day diet going to start?


We'll see :rockon: . I need to lose 10kg so I will continue to be very strict :smartass: .

This evening I will go out with my boyfriend. We will have a dinner in pizza Victoria. I'm going to eat a fish with salad and than we will go to cinema. I still don't know what movie we will see. My boyfriend keeps it in a secret  . Tomorrow I will post some pictures  .


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Thursday

05.04.2012

Morning weight - 162.2 lbs. I lost 0.6 lbs last 24 hours.

*Workout*

resting day

*Diet*

In the morning: 1 glass of cold tea from rose hips.

In the evening:

I had a dinner in pizza Victoria. The green salad and the fish were so delicious :tongue: .



*Water*

1l

*Notes:*

After dinner we watched a nice Bulgarian movie. Very funny  .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

A good movie then cool, me my missus and the kids will be going on Saturday to see Pirates In an adventure with scientists (new kids movie)and then for a meal too, my son will love that then on Monday bowling which he's never done before. Nice to see the weight is still coming down only small amounts but better than nothing, I think soon as you start some proper training say 3 times a week it will start to fall off you if that's what you want but personally your weight looks fine to me but we're all different, your food looks good could they not of put it on one plate, how was it? My diet this weekend will be fish, Easter eggs followed by more Easter eggs and a couple of Cadburys cream eggs :tongue:

Happy Easter


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Happy Easter 1010AD,

I have also a kid. It is 7 years old boy  . In Bulgaria we will celebrate Easter next week (13, 14, 15 and 16th of April) :thumb: .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

How do you celebrate Easter anything different to us, do you give chocolate eggs, my girlfriends mum hides little choc eggs round the house for my son to find


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

total transformation allready cant wait to see how you look when you reach your goal good luck with that!

anyone else read mihaela's posts in a sexy accent in there head when reading thru?  love the way you type


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

mihaela said:


> Happy Easter 1010AD,
> 
> I have also a kid. It is 7 years old boy  . In Bulgaria we will celebrate Easter next week (13, 14, 15 and 16th of April) :thumb: .


 I also have a kid or I have a kid too. He is 7 years old. to say it is 7 years old sounds like your talking about an object

I'll teach you how to write English proper :thumb: you are a lot better than some people on here and that includes the English ones


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the correction, 1010AD. You are always welcome :thumb: . I have some busy days but after Easter (13-16.04) I will be more regular here with my blog.

Liverpool got 3 points yesterday and I am so so happy  .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Be good to start reading your blog again and I have a couple questions for you this time not about your journal just things that puzzle me. Why is Easter on different dates to us? I'm not a religious man but I thought Jesus only come back from the dead on one day and the other is how did you come about supporting Liverpool if any I thought it would be Man Utd especially with Dimitar Berbatov playing for them


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

So, I have no idea why this year our Easter is not in the same date like yours. I am also not religious but I think that the reason is in the church. Maybe you should ask google  . And about Liverpool. It is my passion and love. I don't care that Berbatov plays for Man U. That doesn't mean that I am from Man U. I love the Liverpool. This is my team. He has a history. I know that this season the things are not in our side. Comolli was fired yesterday. I hope tomorrow we will play good against Everton. And you know... You'll never walk alone  .

My weight this morning was 160.5 lbs.


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

So I have painted the eggs. I am happy. Tonight at midnight Easter is coming.



















After holidays I will be on line  . Now I will watch Liverpool  .


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

I lose my weight slowly because I am not starving any more.

My weight this morning was 157.2lbs (71.3kg). And this is me  :



I had 4 days holliday out of Sofia, without internet, without phones... only sun, nature, my family that I love so much and a great book.

I will update my status from time to time  .

BR,

Maria


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

My weight today is 156.4 lbs (70.9kg).

I have 7 steps to my goal.


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

04.05.2012

Weight 155.8 lbs (70.7kg).


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

mihaela said:


> I lose my weight slowly because I am not starving any more.
> 
> My weight this morning was 157.2lbs (71.3kg). And this is me  :
> 
> ...





mihaela said:


> My weight today is 156.4 lbs (70.9kg).
> 
> *I have 7 steps to my goal*.


Sounds good and just what I need. So what's the daily food intake like and what exercise routine are you doing regally?

Can you explain on that a bit more, what are the 7 steps??


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello,

I haven't written here for a long time. I red my journal... it was nice to me to remember what I was.

This is me now:



I cut my hair  .

My weight is 155lbs (70.5kg). I still can not reach my goal to be 140lbs (63kg).

I am starting a fasting again, till the end of the month. I do P90X every day.

1010AD, How are you???


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome back, long time no post so how the hell are you good i hope  So back to fasting again  thought we'd done with that. You need to look back and see if it worked but don't worry with ukm help and motivation lets see if you can get your goal of 63kg


----------



## mihaela (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, the fasting helped me. I lost around 10kg om March and I kept my weight. Than I have started to train and eat. It seems I took the calories I burned. So I decided to make a fasting again to get to my goal. I don't know how many days I will make. I will start without terms  .

I am Ok. The weather in Sofia is nice and sunny today. Just I feel bad because of a Liverpool FC. They have started bad this season...

And thank you for the support  . I need it!

BR,

Michaela


----------

